# Το πρόθημα γεμο- και οι προκύπτοντες σχετικοί με τους πολύτιμους λίθους νεολογισμοί



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

.
*1. Γέμοιμεν gemmārum
*.
H λατινική λέξη gemma σήμαινε αρχικά τον οφθαλμό, το μάτι — δηλαδή το μικρό εκείνο εξόγκωμα στον βλαστό ενός φυτού απ' το οποίο εκφύεται νέος βλαστός ή άνθος. Για την ακρίβεια, η λατινική αυτή λέξη επιβιώνει ατόφια στην αγγλική γλώσσα και στο πεδίο της βοτανολογίας (με πληθ. αρ. gemmae όπως και στα λατινικά), όπου δηλώνει κατ' ουσίαν την ίδια έννοια, το γονοφθαλμίδιο — αλλά και στο πεδίο της βιολογίας, όπου δηλώνει την εκβλάστηση. Ήδη στα λατινικά η λέξη gemma σύντομα χρησιμοποιήθηκε και για να δηλώσει το κόσμημα, το πετράδι — μια σημασιακή διεύρυνση που μας γίνεται εύκολα κατανοητή αν έχουμε παρατηρήσει ποτέ το πώς τα μάτια απ' τα μπουμπούκια και τα βλασταράκια διακοσμούν ένα φυτό, με τη σφαιροειδή φόρμα τους να διακόπτει τη κυλινδρική συνέχεια του βλαστού, σαν σειρά από στολίδια σε διάδημα.

Διαβάζοντας τον Michiel de Vaan (_Etymological Dictionary of Latin and the other Italic Languages_, σελ. 257) διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν υιοθετεί ενθουσιωδώς καμία από τις δύο παραδοσιακά προταθείσες ετυμολογίες για το λατ. gemma· τη δεύτερη εξ αυτών, από την ΠΙΕ ρίζα *gem- "πιέζω" (λατ. gemō), την απορρίπτει με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες επειδή τη θεωρεί μη πειστική σημασιολογικά και διότι δεν προσφέρει εξήγηση για το -_mm_- στη λ. gemma. Η πρώτη και επικρατέστερη (σε αυτήν συγκλίνουν οι Walde-Hoffmann και Pokorny) είναι η αναγωγή στην ΠΙΕ ρίζα *ǵemb[SUP]h[/SUP]- "δαγκώνω", η οποία ενισχύεται λόγω του λιθουανικού žémbeti "βλασταίνω, εκβλαστάνω, εκφύομαι" και του παλαιοσλαβονικού prozębnǫti "βλασταίνω"· ωστόσο ο de Vaan λόγω των διαφορών στον τονισμό αυτών των ρημάτων σε σχέση με τα λιθ. žem̃bti "κόβω λοξά, ακονίζω" και σλαβον. zębomi "τραβώ έξω" που δίνει το ΠΙΕ *ǵemb[SUP]h[/SUP]-, αλλά κι εξαιτίας του δυσεξήγητου για το πώς μπορεί το ένα από τα "κόβω" και "βλασταίνω" να δώσει το άλλο, προτείνει την αναγωγή σε ΠΙΕ ρίζα *ǵeb-m- "εκβλαστάνω, βλασταίνω", η οποία δίνει ως ρηματικό παράγωγο το ουσιαστικό *geb-ma > gemma.

Το etymonline.com βέβαια αναφέρει (και μάλιστα πρώτη!) την εκδοχή για ετυμολόγηση του λατ. gemma από ΠΙΕ *gen- "παράγω" (είναι η ΠΙΕ ρίζα που έδωσε τα ελληνικά _γεννώ_, _γένος_, _γίγνομαι_, _γόνος_, _γονεύς_, _γενικός_, _γενναίος_, _γνήσιος _κ.ά., καθώς και πολλές λέξεις σε άλλες ΙΕ γλώσσες)· προφανώς αυτή η θεωρία απηχεί τη θέση τού Francis Edward Jackson Valpy (_An Etymological Dictionary of the Latin Language_, σελ. 173), ο οποίος ετυμολογεί το λατ. gemma από το ελλην. _γονή_, αλλά δεν είναι αποδεκτή σήμερα. Ούτε μια εναλλακτική ετυμολόγηση που παραθέτει ο Valpy (από το ελλην. _γέμω _"είμαι γεμάτος") είναι σήμερα αποδεκτή.
.
.
*2. Gemma crosses the ruby-cone... twice
*.
Πάμε λοιπόν τώρα να δούμε πώς πέρασε η λέξη στην αγγλική γλώσσα: Το λατινικό gemma έδωσε το παλαιοαγγλικό gim(m) με τη σημασία "πολύτιμος λίθος, πετράδι, κόσμημα ǁ μάτι (όργανο όρασης)", το οποίο εξελίχθηκε στο μεσοαγγλικό yimme. Αυτό το τελευταίο μπορεί μεν να βλάστησε αλλ' ωστόσο δεν ευδοκίμησε τελικά, διότι περίπου στα 1300±25 το παλαιογαλλικό gemme (κι αυτό παράγωγο του λατ. gemma, από τον 12ο αι.) έδωσε το —όμοιό του— μεσοαγγλικό gemme, το οποίο αποτέλεσε έκτοτε την κυρίαρχη μορφή της λέξης στην αγγλική γλώσσα· αργότερα δε, εξελίχθηκε στη σημερινή γνωστή μας μορφή, το gem.

Από το gem προέκυψαν όροι σχετική με την επιστήμη και με την τεχνολογία που σχετίζονται με τους πολύτιμους λίθους, οι οποίοι εμφανίζουν διτυπία στην αγγλική — γράφονται δηλαδή και με απλό και με διπλό _m_: gemology / gemmology, gemologist / gemmologist, gemological / gemmological. Η γραφή με ένα _m _είναι της αμερικανικής αγγλικής, ενώ με _mm _είναι των αγγλικών της Κοινοπολιτείας. Εννοείται πως άλλα παράγωγα της λ. gem διπλασιάζουν κανονικά το _m_ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (gemmed, gemming, gemmy, gemmily, gemminess κλπ).

Παράλληλα, όπως αναφέρθηκε κι εξαρχής στο παρόν σημείωμα, η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει και μια οικογένεια όρων της βοτανολογίας και της βιολογίας-ζωολογίας οι οποίοι προέρχονται από το gemma "οφθαλμός ǁ βλαστός ǁ εκβλάστηση" — με κυριότερο τον όρο gemmation "βλαστογονία ǁ εκβλάστηση", καθώς επίσης και τους gemmate, gemmule "αποβλάστημα", gemmaceous, gemmiferous, gemmiform, gemmipara/-res, gemmiparous "βλαστογενής", gemmulation, gemmuliferous κ.ά. Όλοι αυτοί ορθογραφούνται με _mm _και δεν σχετίζονται με τους πολύτιμους λίθους.

Τέλος το Gemma (και το παράγωγό του Jemma) είναι γυναικείο όνομα, κάποτε συχνό στο ΗΒ. Gemma λεγόταν κι η σύζυγος του Δάντη Αλιγκέρι, Gem και Gemma είναι δίδυμα αδέλφια Power Rangers (7 και 8 αντίστοιχα). Ωστόσο ο Gemma Frisius ήταν άντρας, παρά το όνομα.
.
.
*3. Περί τη γεμολογία γεμολογούντες... και λεξιλογούντες
*.
Στην ελληνική γλώσσα οι σχετικοί νεολογισμοί είναι αρκετά πρόσφατοι, αλλά λημματογραφούνται κανονικά σε ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ (2012) και ΕΛΝΕΓ — και όλοι τους γράφονται με ένα μι (δηλ. _γεμο_-):

*γεμολογία *= η επιστήμη του ασχολείται με την εκτίμηση της αξίας των πολύτιμων λίθων και την πιστοποίηση της γνησιότητάς τους
*γεμολόγος *(επίκοινο επαγγελματικό) = ο ειδικός ή η ειδική στη γεμολογία· άτομο που ασχολείται με την προέλευση, τις ιδιότητες και τη γνησιότητα των πολύτιμων λίθων
*γεμολογικός* (επίθετο) = αυτός που ανήκει ή που αναφέρεται στη γεμολογία ή στον γεμολόγο ǁ αυτός που σχετίζεται με την πιστοποίηση της γνησιότητας πολύτιμων λίθων (_γεμολογικό πιστοποιητικό_)
.
Τα τρία προαναφερθέντα λεξικά δεν συμφωνούν στο από ποια γλώσσα μάς ήρθαν οι όροι στην ελληνική (το ΛΚΝ και το ΕΛΝΕΓ θεωρούν πως ήρθαν απ' τα γαλλικά, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ απ' τα αγγλικά), ενώ εξηγούν με τον εξής τρόπο το πώς τα δύο _m_ (διότι και το αγγλικό στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι το βρετανικό gemmologist, και το γαλλικό των άλλων είναι gemmologie) έγιναν ένα μι: Τα ΛΝΕΓ & ΕΛΝΕΓ μιλούν για μεταφορά, ενώ το ΛΚΝ για ορθογραφικό δάνειο.

Πάντως είναι δεδομένο με καθολική συμφωνία (προσθέτω εδώ και το 4γλωσσο _Lexicon_) ότι το πρόθημα είναι _γεμο_- και μόνον. Με το συγκεκριμένο πρόθημα μπορούν κάλλιστα να σχηματιστούν και πολλοί άλλοι παράγωγοι όροι με βάση αντίστοιχους ξενικούς, είτε αυτοί έχουν κανονικά πρόθημα gem(m)o-, είτε έχουν το gem ως επιθετικό προσδιορισμό (για τα αγγλικά φραστικά ονόματα βλ. εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4441), όπως λ.χ. γεμοθεραπεία — ή το «γεμόδετος» που πρότεινα ως πρωτολογισμό εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ok-bookbinding&p=101105&viewfull=1#post101105.

Δυστυχώς όμως, πολλοί παρασύρονται από το ξενικό _mm _και γράφουν και _*γεμμο-_· με αποτέλεσμα έτσι να έχουμε κάποιες δεκάδες ευρήματα για *_γεμμολογία_, *_γεμμολόγους _και *_γεμμολογικά_, ορισμένα εκ των οποίων προέρχονται κι από πηγές που δεν δικαιολογούνται: αναφέρω ενδεικτικά πρόγραμμα σπουδών τού ΕΚΠΑ, κανονισμό τού ΕΟΠΠΕΠ, πρόγραμμα του Μουσείου Κοσμήματος, την ελληνική έκδοση του _Bad Science_, καθώς και πολλούς γεμολόγους και γεμολογικούς οργανισμούς.

Είναι πάντως αξιοσημείωτο το ότι το λατ. gemma δεν φαίνεται να είχε περάσει με κάποιον τρόπο στην ελληνική γλώσσα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια — το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν ένα «γεμμάτος» που είναι απευθείας μεταφορά τού λατ. gemmatus (η παραπομοπή είναι στο έργο του Ιωάννου του Λυδού _περί αρχών της Ρωμαίων πολιτείας_ 2,4)· ο Δημητράκος δίνει ορισμό με τη λ. «διάλιθος» (προφέρεται ασυνίζητο), που σημαίνει "αυτός που είναι κατακεκοσμημένος με πολύτιμους λίθους" (ό.π.), την ίδια δηλαδή ακριβώς σημασία με τη λατινική.

Ομόγραφες λέξεις, που όμως δεν έχουν σχέση με το λατ. gemma, είναι τα αρχαία _γέμμα _"ιων. τ. τού _γάμμα_" και _γέμματα _"ιμάτια". Όσον αφορά δε το πρόθημα _γεμο_-, είπαμε ήδη ότι τα αρχ. _γέμω _"είμαι γεμάτος από", _γέμος _"βάρος ǁ γέμιση", _γεμόω _"γεμίζω" δεν σχετίζονται με το νεολογικό πρόθημα. Ωστόσο αυτή η τελευταία οικογένεια, του _γέμω _δηλαδή, είναι κι εκείνη που δίνει τις μόνες άλλες λέξεις από _γεμο_- στην ελληνική γλώσσα: τρεις λέξεις κατ' ουσίαν συνώνυμες μεταξύ τους, που περιγράφουν το ίδιο πράγμα — _γεμόφεγγο_, _γεμοφέγγαρο _και _γεμοφεγγαριά_.

Κι έτσι, γι' άλλη μια φορά, γινόμαστε μάρτυρες μιας συνωμοσίας των λέξεων: Έχοντας ξεκινήσει από διαφορετικές αφετηρίες κι έχοντας ακολουθήσει διαφορετικές διαδρομές, το πρόθημα _γεμο_- που αναφέρεται στους πολύτιμους λίθους βρίσκει ίσως τη γνησιότερη εννοιολογική έκφρασή του στο ετυμολογικώς ασυσχέτιστο _γεμόφεγγο _— καθότι το «πασιφαές της σελήνης» είναι το αστραφτερότερο κόσμημα στο βελούδινο πέπλο της νύχτας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2013)

Διαμαντάκι, Ζαζ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2013)

Ωραία, νιώθω πολύ πιο γεμμάτος τώρα. 

Για αυτά τα *_γεμμο_- που κυκλοφορούν στα ελληνικά, φταίει που δεν έχουν κάποιοι χωνέψει καλά την υπόθεση της απλοποίησης.

Επιτρέψτε μου και ένα ποιοτικό άλμα (from the sublime to the ridiculous, που λένε οι Αγγλοσάξονες). Τελευταία φορά που είδα τη λέξη _γεμολόγος_ ήταν στο protagon.gr (άπαξ εμφανίζεται εκεί ο όρος), σε απολαυστικό διήγημα του Χωμενίδη:

«Παύλος Χειμάρας, φαρμακοποιός και ερασιτέχνης πιανίστας!» της συστήθηκες δια χειραψίας. «Μαρία Ράμου, γεμολόγος» σου απάντησε. Δεν ήξερες τι διάολο ήταν αυτό, δεν τόλμησες όμως να εκφράσεις την απορία σου για να μη σε πάρει για κάναν αστοιχείωτο. 
[...]
Το «γεμολόγος» της Ράμου σήμαινε πρακτικά υπάλληλος σε κοσμηματοπωλείο στην Κηφισιά. Είχε σπουδάσει βέβαια, τα πάντα ήξερε σχετικά με τους πολύτιμους λίθους, καθήκον της όμως ήταν να κολακεύει την κάθε μαντάμ και να την πείθει να αγοράζει σκουλαρίκια με το ζώδιό της και περιδέραια με ινδουιστικά σύμβολα, «τα ίδια είχε πάρει και η Λαίδη Ντι στη Μύκονο…» τους έλεγε, εμπιστευτικά δήθεν.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=25814


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2013)

Λ*δη Ντι ή Λ*δη Ντάι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2013)

Earion said:


> Λ*δη Ντι ή Λ*δι Ντάι;


Υποθέτω ότι, αν δεν είσαι γεμολόγος, λες «Λέδη (ή Λαίδη) Ντάι». Δεν θυμάμαι να κυκλοφορούσε και σαν «Lady D».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 12, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει ούτε ένας ομιλητής της ελληνικής (επαναλαμβάνω: της ελληνικής, όχι της αγγλικής) που να ΜΗΝ έλεγε / λέει / θα λέει στο διηνεκές «Λéδη *Ντι*».


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2013)

Ωραία, το βγάλαμε το λαβράκι για σήμερα :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Αντιγράφω από το Ορόγραμμα 124:

*gemology -> πολυτιμολιθολογία*

Ως ελληνικό ισοδύναμο όρο του αγγλικού _*gemology*_, το ΓΕΣΥ υιοθέτησε τον όρο _*πολυτιμολιθολογία*_ που είναι ήδη εν χρήσει, αντί του υβριδικού άμεσου δανείου _*γεμολογία*_.

πολυτιμολιθολογία: η επιστήμη που ασχολείται με τους φυσικούς και τεχνητούς πολύτιμους λίθους​
Το ότι «είναι σε χρήση» ο όρος _πολυτιμολιθολογία_, απορώ πού το βρήκε η ΕΛΕΤΟ, όταν έχει μονοψήφια ευρήματα με τη _γεμολογία _να είναι απόλυτα εδραιωμένη. Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω άλλο, δεν θέλω...


----------



## sarant (Mar 21, 2014)

Να σχολιάσεις, διότι αν και δεν έχω δει το σκεπτικό τους δεν μπορεί να είναι τόσο έξω του κόσμου τούτου ώστε να κατασκευάζουν εννιασύλλαβες (!!) λέξεις. Πάντως, τα Λιθικά των αρχαίων δεν μιλούσαν για χαλίκια και βότσαλα, για πολύτιμους λίθους μιλούσαν, ίσως και για ημιπολύτιμους.

(Θα πούμε και Ημιπολυτιμολιθολογία να πάμε στις 11 συλλαβές; )


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Νίκο, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν αναφέρει το _Ορόγραμμα _το σκεπτικό με το οποίο πάρθηκε αυτή η απόφαση. Κι εμένα η πρώτη σκέψη μου ήταν ότι τους έχω ικανούς κατόπιν να πουν και «ημιπολυτιμολιθολογία»... Η δε δεύτερη σκέψη μου ήταν ότι η «πολυτιμολιθολογία» έχει περισσότερες συλλαβές από ό,τι έχει αναφορές κι ευρήματα — ένα χαρακτηριστικό το οποίο (δυστυχώς) φαίνεται να γίνεται κάτι σαν σχεδόν προαπαιτούμενο για πολλούς απ' τους ΕΛΕΤΟϊκούς όρους.


----------



## sarant (Mar 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η δε δεύτερη σκέψη μου ήταν ότι η «πολυτιμολιθολογία» έχει περισσότερες συλλαβές από ό,τι έχει αναφορές κι ευρήματα — ένα χαρακτηριστικό το οποίο (δυστυχώς) φαίνεται να γίνεται κάτι σαν σχεδόν προαπαιτούμενο για πολλούς απ' τους ΕΛΕΤΟϊκούς όρους.



Αυτό θα κλαπεί!


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2014)

Σε μια ιστοσελίδα που περιέχει και τους δύο όρους διαβάζω:

Η ενασχόληση μας με τον χώρο της χρυσοχοΐας και τους πολύτιμους λίθους, ξεκινάει πολύ νωρίς. Ο Χάρης Δασκαλάκης, πατέρας και δάσκαλος μας, ίδρυσε το 1976 στην Αθήνα την εταιρεία μας, όντας ο πρώτος που θεμελίωσε τον όρο ''Γεμολογία" στην Ελλάδα. Η ελληνική απόδοση της λέξης "Gemology" είναι "Πολυτιμολιθολογία", μια λέξη δύσκολη και καθόλου εύχρηστη. Για τον λόγο αυτό, την εξελλήνισε και την κατοχύρωσε ως "Γεμολογία". Λόγω της υψηλής επιστημονικής του εξειδίκευσης [...]
http://www.angelsdiamonds.com/el/poioi_eimaste/


----------

